# 75 Gallon Lighting



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

I know WPG is not terribly useful as reflectors and such play a large roll. All I can speak from is experience. 

I've used three different lighting choice above my 2 75 gallon (48x20x18) tanks and all have worked well

First I did 2 shoplight fixtures with 4 T12 bulbs. No reflectors whatsoever. Grew everything I tried to grow for the most part

Right now my main tank has a 130watt coralife aqualight which works great as well.

On my blackwater tank which is planted as well I have a t-8 fixture with 2 bulbs and a t-12 fixture with two bulbs. White reflectors on these but pretty poor ones. Dwarf hairgrass is propogating and since that's the farthest from the light I imagine this is working fine. 

I think your light may be lower but growing plants with it is still possible IMO. I've seen some posts by Tom Barr where he is close to 1WPG (again I know WPG isn't terribly useful) and still able to grow most everything just much more slowly.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

It's really hard to judge not seeing the reflectors. I can say I think that's an insane amount of light for a 55 gallon. 

I have a 90 gallon, 48x24x18, and I'm running a pair of these. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/154889-48-inch-home-depot-shop-light.html

They are still shop lights, but they have exceptional reflective qualities. I can't tell you if what you have will work...but for the sake of more information I'm running 2 of these with 4 32watt T8 6500k bulbs. I have actually only been running one (2 bulbs), for the most part, as I've been on the road a lot lately and don't want an algae explosion in my absence. I'm growing all kinds of plants, including a really healthy Madagascar lace...which I believe like medium light plant?

Hope this helps somewhat. To sum up, I grow stuff fine in a tank 4 inches deeper than a 75g with 2 32watt T8s...albeit with possibly better reflectors. I'm not running any Co2 at this time.


----------



## jeremyblevins (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes to clarify my shoplight has no reflectors. Just a matte silver surface. Would I benefit more from painting it white or applying some shiny aluminum foil?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

If I was you I would wait and not put the wagon before the horse. 

I'm unfamiliar with the process of overdriven bulbs, and I cannot possibly calculate what kind of PAR your getting with those and the lack of reflectors. I can't really calculate what I'm getting to be honest. But here is what we do know, this setup is too much light for a 55. It might be just right for a 75 though. I'd wait and see what happens when you get the 75.

Also, you never mentioned your photocycle. How many hours a day where you running that setup on your 55? I run my lights for 6 hours a day, sometimes 8, never more...and I'd guess I have less light than you do.

Now if it turns out not to be enough, then I would do the aluminum foil. With unconventional setups like ours, you kind of just got to take a swing at things and see if they work.


----------



## jeremyblevins (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay thanks. Awhile ago i was running 12 hours. but now i run 4 on 4 off 4 on then 12 off. Of course now i don't have many plants left because i lost them during a move.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

jeremyblevins said:


> Okay thanks. Awhile ago i was running 12 hours. but now i run 4 on 4 off 4 on then 12 off. Of course now i don't have many plants left because i lost them during a move.


12 hours seems a bit extreme. I'm not very smart when it comes to plants either...but I don't think that broken up photocycles are healthy. I try my absolute best to mimic nature. 

I have a small light, 17 watts with a bad reflector and tape on the downside of the bulb so it is dim as heck and I run it when I want to just look at my fish throughout the day. My real lights are strictly 6-8 hours a day, closer to 6. On the weekends I might have my hobbles 17watt bulb kick on at noon and off at midnight, but still my main lights are 3-9pm, always.


----------



## jeremyblevins (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah i agree maybe i'll just try running it for 8 hours.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

jeremyblevins said:


> yeah i agree maybe i'll just try running it for 8 hours.


Just read a thread saying that 10 hours might be the optimal photocycle for plants (provided they have Co2). Point being, my 6-8 hours might be too little, but help in preventing algae, but sounds like 12 is definitely too much. 

Check out this thread, lots of good stuff from one of the pros. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/155525-ada-adg-gallery-journal-how-do.html :biggrin:


----------



## jeremyblevins (Aug 14, 2010)

why'd you have to show me those aquariums. lol


----------



## jeremyblevins (Aug 14, 2010)

So incase my unconveintonal lighting doesn't come through whats the best way to light a 75 gallon a 2 t5ho lamp? how far about the aquarium to get even distribution?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Best would probably be a nice T5HO. To fully cover the tank you might have to hang in. That's one of the reasons I went with a pair of those shiny shop lights.

They are cheaper, the bulbs are cheaper, and I can set them right on my tank. My tank is in my home theater room, so a bright hanging light simply wouldn't do. 

I'd suggest looking through the Tank Journals and seeing what others have done with 75 & 90 gallon tanks. :bounce:


----------



## jeremyblevins (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm not too concerned with having the hanging lights i don't like spill over light though.
is it easy to retro fit a shoplight to hold t5ho?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

jeremyblevins said:


> I'm not too concerned with having the hanging lights i don't like spill over light though.
> is it easy to retro fit a shoplight to hold t5ho?


I have no clue man, I keep it simple. T8s work good enough for me. 

Have you looked over this thread by Hoppy? If not study the graphs, you might be able to guestimate what you have verses where you wanna be. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html

For what it's worth, I always err on the side of too little light.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

jeremyblevins said:


> I'm not too concerned with having the hanging lights i don't like spill over light though.
> is it easy to retro fit a shoplight to hold t5ho?


If you have a Dremel like tool the job isn't difficult, but I can't really recommend it if you would have to purchase the ballast and end caps. 

A self contained T5HO strip and a decent reflector should run you under $50.00 at the local hydroponics store.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Get 2 32W T8 bulbs in a shoplight. Home depot has one that looks like it has individual polished aluminum reflectors that I've been eyeing for awhile. If you had a lot of algae, step down to some lower light and see how that works out for you.


----------



## jeremyblevins (Aug 14, 2010)

are you talking about the black one? i think i've seen it before and thought it looked nice.


----------



## jeremyblevins (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay so never mind about the t8. I stop in to a hydroponics store ands they had two single t5ho stips for 23 a piece so now I just need reflectors


----------

